# whew! We have the signed document!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

The bankruptcy court approved the sale of the farm we are trying to buy. So now... a few repairs, final inspection, and closing. one step closer!

Cindyc.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I was looking for an update just yesterday!
Prayers it goes smooth from here on out!


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations and hope the rest goes smoothly for you. Now the real work begins! :happy2:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations on making it this far! Don't want to jinx anything...pictures as soon as you know it's yours!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like it will happen! If everything is a go and the seller tries to back out he will have to pay the realtor's commission if he refuses to sell. That usually convinces them to sign the sale papers.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

That's wonderful! Can't wait to hear that you have closed and some pics of your new place!!!


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

WTg good Luck in your new place


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------

